# Do you still use separate /, /tmp, /var partitions  on FreeBSD 9



## overmind (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

Since new installer default 3 partitions for FreeBSD 9.0 and since partition type for / is ufs2+sj, do you still make separate partitions for /tmp and /var?


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 23, 2011)

When not using ZFS I tend to have several partitions. Usually /var is one of those. When using ZFS I create several file systems.


----------



## olav (Nov 23, 2011)

I run most of my FreeBSD systems on USB drives, so I use only / and swap for everything.


----------

